# gh and T3



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Is a small amount of t3 advisable when running gh?


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

IIRC t4 would be a better option


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

why you say that bud?


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Couple of links for ya

http://www.steroid.com/sitearticles/Hormones/Growth-Hormone-and-T4-Anabolic-Synergy.php

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

The T4 thing was around for a while a few years back but it seems to me like anyone who tried it went back to T3 in the end.

Being on GH for prolonged periods can blunt your natural thyroid output hence why some synthetic thyroid is often recommended.


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

for how long you gona be running t3 mate?


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Either 25mcg t3, or 300mcg T4 IMO. I'm doing the T4 at 200mg and 4 caps of TT33 daily along with 10iu gh.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I like a combination... GH + t3 + t4


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting the links BB. My source talked me out of T3 and recommended T4. He briefly explained to me why, the articles support what he told me.



britbull said:


> Couple of links for ya
> 
> http://www.steroid.com/sitearticles/Hormones/Growth-Hormone-and-T4-Anabolic-Synergy.php
> 
> http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm about to start a 10 week HGH cycle 5days on 2 off 2iu x day. This is my first cycle of it. I did IGF1 in the past. I wanna know if I have to run T4 for all the 10 weeks and which dosage.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

10 weeks pointless for HGH at that dose


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

g-man you have given me some tips in the past. just a quick one.

im due to start my test/deca/hgh cycle next week. 500mg test / 450mg deca / 3iu hg 5on2off...

would it be smart if i was to add t4 into my cycle then?

thanks buddy


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

mkng said:


> Thanks for posting the links BB. My source talked me out of T3 and recommended T4. He briefly explained to me why, the articles support what he told me.


A source with such knowledge is rare :tongue:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think T4 takes about 5-6 weeks to get working in your body and T3 gets to work straight away so that is something to consider.

If using T3 I'd use 25mcg daily or T4 100mcg to help keep the thyroid ticking over and it gives you a little helping hand keeping b/f in control when on a bulk.

I've just started a new course and also on HGH 4iu a day and as soon as my T3 arrives (2moro hopefully) then I will be adding it to my cycle


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> 10 weeks pointless for HGH at that dose


I will not use it for bulking just to increase body composition: skin,bf and density. As people told me I've to stop it two weeks before the competion so that's why only 10 weeks. I'm just 155lbs and I think 2iu ED will be enough..

So do I have to use T4 or just add T3 4 weeks before the show?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

would 100mcg of T4 be ok with 4uis HGH a day then maybe after 6 weeks up the T4 dose or keep the same


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You only need to up the dose if you are not happy with the amount you are losing. Be aware that T4 takes about 6 weeks to get working fully as it encourages your body to create its own T3 levels that are higher than normal

This is an old post http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/94477-can-you-swap-t3-t4.html


----------

